# K9 Performance Knls Venom



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Venom is up for Co-own If I can find the right person she is 14 months.
She is already started in Obed, Agility, and is ready to compete in K9 Nose Work. She is already ADBA pointed with several 1st and 2nd place wins
Contact me at [email protected]

This is not the best picture but I have some good video










Heeling





agility





Nosework


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She will be a great asset to anyone's yard!


----------

